# Osaka Illegal Street drifting VIDEO



## wrxsteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Osaka Street Drifting - Video

This thread nor video condones illegal street drifting.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

very good videoo... this guys have nuts!!!


----------

